# Free Feeding Vs Schedule meals



## dude22blue (Sep 12, 2014)

Hello Everyone,

I was just thinking about this since I recently changed Gigi's food from Merricks to Farmina. She likes the Farmina but she won't eat it in one sitting. When I tend to do is give her HALF her daily suggested food serving in the AM. Around 10ish depend when she gets up. I usually give her the second half around 6ish for dinner. 

When she was on the Merricks I would do the same thing, if she had kibble left I would add the rest of the kibble to her last half and topper for dinner. She would eat it or not. By her final potty (10ish pm) we throw whatever was left away, (note there hasn't been any Farmina left-over since switching to chicken).

Does this count as free feeding or schedule meals or did I invite a bastardization of the two? What do you guys do? What do you guys recommend? Should I try to change anything I do, even though it seems to work fine for us? Just trying to hear what others do.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

I feed a.m. and p.m. Whatever's left (a foreign concept in my household - lol!) is taken up after 15 minutes and fed at the next meal, with enough food to make up the difference. If food is left consistently, cut back on the amount fed, until bowls are clean after each meal.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

I have never had any food left over with Baxter, his food never makes it past about 5 minutes or so. Haha. But I would say that if it is working for your dog and your dog is healthy and happy, just stick with what you are doing.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I free feed kibble (it's down all day), then they get a "dinner" which usually involves some kind of meat and occasionally canned. You should use the feeding schedule that works for you and your dog. After all, as the saying goes: if it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## dude22blue (Sep 12, 2014)

You know I wonder if breed/size matters in this discussion. My in-laws have a hound, friend has a husky, and other buddy has a pit-lab mix. I noticed they tend to eat at schedule time but they tend to finish their food within minutes if not seconds. 

However when the pit-lab was put on science diet he would not eat it all in one go, so my buddy would just tell me to leave it down for him. By dinner it was gone. So I know the actual meal can affect how the pet eats. 

But do little dogs eat as quick as big dogs? Do you think being active is important? The Husky was so active my friend would feed him 3 times a day. Gigi tends to "sniff around" more after a long play day, although with her allergy she's been cooped up for a while now.

Maybe its really all about regiment and schedule. My in-laws dog eats/drinks/poops almost on command because her schedule is so controlled. Although they never pick up her bowl, but again she eats it within seconds/minutes.

I dunno. I'm not really looking to change Gigis routine because with the new food, she's actually eating but I wonder what people do since she is so different from the other dogs I know. It's good to see what everyone is doing, you read articles online and they make it sound if you don't do this or that, then you are hurting your dog.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Yes, little dogs can eat as quickly as big dogs! My westie/maltese mix is ALWAYS the first one finished. I have to feed her in her crate with the door closed so she doesn't go looking for more after she's finished, via the other dogs' bowls - lol!


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

I put the meal down at scheduled times, morning and evening, but I leave it down if they haven't finished after X minutes. I used to pick it up, but I figured..what's the point? I'm trying to put weight on my guys, particularly Seamus. He usually sleeps in the living room. If Teaghan doesn't finish her dinner, and it's gone by morning...Score!
Teaghan sleeps on my bed and Seamus typically sleeps in the living room, and I feed Seamus in the kitchen and Teaghan in the living room. Teaghan is nervous if she eats around other dogs..she tends to do better if she's fed separately. Seamus gets nervous and won't finish his dinner or breakfast if Teaghan is hanging around, so I put an xpen up to separate the two. Not necessarily because one will snark at the other for their food, just to put each dog at ease. 
Joe


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

It depends on each dog really, my mom's old shih tzu had a gravity feeder that we would fill maybe once a week and she would just come and graze periodically and never had any health or weight issues, however her new, younger shih tzu absolutely devours her meals within a couple of minutes. So the size doesn't really matter, it really comes down to the dog.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I have to agree that the meal can determine just how fast it will be eaten. Scotty is usually the last to finish (or start) at mealtimes, except when it's cooked chicken then he's first. My other 2 have favorite meals too that disappear much faster than normal.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Yeah, my mom's shih tzu definitely prefers her Ultra over her Natural Choice food. She tends to eat the Ultra a but faster than she goes for the Natural Choice.


----------



## crixussteave (Sep 22, 2014)

Free feeds. I tried to have scheduled feeding when she was a puppy, and it never really worked for her. She is very good at eating only when she is hungry. No weight issues or anything. I think it really depends on the dog.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

I agree. Each dog is different.


----------



## rawforlife00 (Oct 27, 2014)

what ever works for your dog. It would take my dog 16 hours to eat his meal. His bowl sits in the kitchen and he nibbles on it throughout the day. He is 70lbs very lean, healthy both inside and out. My two dogs here will not let food not be eaten in 3 minutes. If there is food on the ground it will be gone in seconds. I wouldn't worry. as long hes getting his nutrients within the 24 hour time frame. I wouldn't see an issue


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Matley was actually having a bit of a hard time eating when I first brought him home, but I think that is mainly just because of the sudden change from the shelter to the adoption group to my apartment. He seems to be eating better now, especially when I put his coconut oil on his food!


----------

